# Crash Test 2!!



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Another beast for the crusher:bawling: 


http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3706/blue341yd3.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4891/blue343wf7.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7295/blue342mw2.jpg


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Looks like some1 lost it on track. oh dear.

Tony


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

OUCH!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Someone's had the spoiler already!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll take the AO48's and the seats please


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

It should polish out


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Does look repairable thou.


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

repairable but also looks very costly..


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

So tape across your brake lights will save them if you crash.....hmmmmmmm.


----------



## SxyBeast (Apr 16, 2007)

Another godzilla bites the dust


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

GTR--J said:


> So tape across your brake lights will save them if you crash.....hmmmmmmm.


He should have taped his entire car then ....... ;-)

:clap:


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

GTR--J said:


> So tape across your brake lights will save them if you crash.....hmmmmmmm.


Looks like track day for me.

A real heart break:bawling: :bawling: .


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i was gunna ask to buy it...then i saw the pic of the back, *tear*


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Look at the front wheel...the spokes have been sanded flat, looks like he has been scraping a wall.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

defo fixable, quick look i'd say 11k to fix it, 8.5k in bit's from nissan. and 2.5k in paint and labour

alot cheaper if you source the part's second hand

oh! and fingers crossed the rear steering rack is ok 4.5k from nissan!


----------



## Myriad (May 3, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Someone's had the spoiler already!


I think it flew off from the massive impact to the rear...  
I claim the MFD!


----------

